# Help new to DCC



## jugbutt (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm starting my first layout and will be going DCC on it but not sure what one to go with. Please help me out


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I run Digitrax...HERE...My reason is you can start with a small starter set and expand it to anything you'll ever want or need!
To some degree the system you need depends on how big your layout is going to be!


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

My mrc prodigy advanced is very easy to use but you will lose some 
of the expandability of the digitrax. My layout is not built yet but playing with the ovel is fun.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

There are two lines of thinking for situations like yours.Some will suggest you go cheap since you don't really know if you'll stick to the hobby.Keeping the investment on the low side has its value but if you do keep modeling,you'll likely regret that you didn't go for a better system right from the start.And if you should decide to quit,a cheap system will have a very low resale value,if any.

Then you have the better quality systems (Digitrax,NCE for instance) that aren't that much more expensive if you take a starter set,and you'll have all the useful functions you may need.And as your layout grows,the system can grow too as they are expandable with add-ons like wireless,extra throttles and/or power boosters,etc.And if you should decide to quit,such systems will still have an interesting resale value.

My personal choice is Digitrax for a few reasons but one is the fact that when they introduce a new product,you don't have to throw your older stuff away.They work together and in the worst cases,the older equipment can be sent to Digitrax for a reasonably priced update.And their technicians do answer your questions if a problem should arise.


----------

